# Ping! ............there Goes Another Bit.



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

My first steps

I took the plunge and bought a few tools, a very basic minimum, I've been warned a plenty this may not be as easy as a Honda Cub re-build.









Screw drivers, a clamp, tweezers, 2 loops. all of unknown quality. 

Anyway. here's my first victim ooh: a nasty thing joking described as a Henri Sandoz ............ yeah right.










Here's goes


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lol... Good luck!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

When (not if) that bit goes

*WHOOSH!*

past your left ear and lands in the shag pile, even the cheapest LED torch is a big help in finding parts - - the slightly *blu-er* light seems to show up metallic parts much more easily. :yes:

:weed:


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I've stopped tampering as I have two young daughters. I never realised how much glitter has been dropped on my carpet until looking for a tiny movement screw...

Best of luck


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

When I am concerned about a screw or spring flying off, I perform that part of the surgery in a large freezer bag.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

tall_tim said:


> When I am concerned about a screw or spring flying off, *I perform that part of the surgery in a large freezer bag*.


I didn't know they came in that big a size Tim, you're a six footer aren't you? :lol:

That's also a useful tip, working in a zipper bag. :yes:


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

I bought a couple of better quality tweezers & a set of screwdrivers recently. Basically a step or two up from the cheapies I started with recently. I may be slightly improving my skills but the better tweezers make a huge difference.

Many less pings into oblivion & crawling around the floor with a torch !

I'll try the LED torch Mel.

Another thing that has made a difference is setting up a good working surface. An old white sheet taped over a desk & combined with a decent soft surface work mat & desk lamp has helped a lot.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

OK. I'm noting all this .......... 'Blue light', 'freezer bag'. ................ so far I'm working very slowly and making notes as I go. Nothing lost yet but I'm aware anything lost renders the watch useless ........... well, actually it was useless before but loosing a part means it not even much use as a practice piece!


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Me too Rovert. The white papers a must I think. I also took note of one members glass over the white surface. I've taken to the bent shaped tweezers, kinda hooked nosed if you know what I mean.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A decent light over the work area is a plus, again, I'd suggest an LED in modern parlance - - fluorescent can give a strobey effect on moving parts. I've experimented with those LED USB lights, but not enough light from them. Maybe one of those replacement LED's for the original Halogen fittings is the next thing to try


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

they do a led kindle light which is quite strong in poundland for wait for it a quid, its got a good clip on it that fits really nicely on my helping hand


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Really enjoying this. Quite a challenge.

Progress so far.

I've taken it apart and I made detailed notes and diagrams as I worked. Simple things like which way up a wheel should go. Things that are obvious to me now but at the time these details were helpful.

I took great care to force nothing and loose nothing. Phew!

Anyway, plenty of things were learnt, things like, if I do more than one turn of the winder stem retaining screw (set lever screw?) things fall off the back!!! obviously I've only just scratched the surface, But the first steps are exciting.

Something didn't go back quite right, miles out really! I think it was the escape wheel not seated as the balance wheel and hairspring were flying like never before but nothing else moved hahahaha

Going back for another go


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

*Question 1*

How do I place the train bridge AND position the 3rd, 4th and center wheels? I don't have X-ray eyes!


----------



## Jewel (Aug 20, 2012)

VERY VERY gently Pjam.

Firstly make sure the train wheels are vertical and the pivots are correctly engaged in the upper plate pivot / jewel holes.

Lay the train bridge very gently over the movement as accurately as you can in position. I usually try to line up the hour pivot first.

Then it's a case of using a thin tool (I use a really long oiler) between the plates to lightly move the train wheels to direct them into their relevant pivot holes.

YOU MUST BE VERY GENTLE.

Work one pivot at a time and look at the bridge plate to see whether the pivot is engaged. Once all the pivots are engaged the bridge should drop onto the lower plate.

To check your work, examine the bridge where it meets the lower plate. If you see any gaps then it's not correctly positioned and you need to do more work.

It gets easier the more you do, but you must be patient. If you start to get frustrated, down tools and walk away. If you don't you WILL make an error :stop:

(Good advice for all watch work)

Good luck, and give us a shout if you need to :thumbup:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very true, always be prepared to stop and wait another day. Oft times an obvious mistake will jump out at you, or a way to slide some part into place will jump up and bite yerbum simply because you were too tired when you last looked at things. :yes: (especially if you've a day job to consider as well, I've improved since I retired - - ask Mrs Mel :lol:


----------



## Pjam (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks guys 

Since reading your replies I have improved! And as you've probably guessed, I was forcing things in the beginning. So much so I think I new a new (less knackered) test piece. back to the bay :search:


----------

